# Upgrading Tivo HD - Worried about Power Consumption?



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

I am looking to upgrade my TCD649080 Tivo with a 300 GB Hard drive. I'm ready to buy a seagate drive (ST3300631A-RK), but have slight fears that it may be too power hungry (I've read that seagate drives typically consume more power than other drives -- of course, this info may be out of date). 

I went to seagate's page to find this info and found information for the ST3300631A drive (no RK, anyone know if that is the same thing?). 

According to these specs, Active Power Management is (in watts) 12.8, while idle is 7.2. How does this compare to other drives? I took a look at the drive in my old Tivo. It was 590ma x 12V = 7.08W. 

Anyone know if this will be an issue for me (or am I just too paranoid)? Has anyone tried this drive in the TCD649080 tivo? 


Thanks for the help...

Merowe


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I added a 400GB Seagate to mine. No problems.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

So long as you keep your system as a single drive (and not a dual drive), you should be fine. I haven't seen the PS on a DT system, but I'm guessing it will be fine.

Folks ran into problems with the S2SA power supplies when running dual drives (if I recall correctly).


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

The only reason I wonder is because from what I can tell, the TCD649080 (one of the new dual tuner tivos) can only house one drive (at least that is the only option on the weaknees site). If I knew it could hold two, I wouldn't worry. 

Thanks for all the help so far,

Merowe


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

dagap,

you have a TCD649080? Or the TCD649180?


----------

